# poll



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Trappers and Hunters are running behind in this poll.

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/story.aspx?id=901140#.UaapQEDU_zk


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Let's go, Folks!

John


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

The wolf people are very dedicated! Most don't live with them.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't live in an area where there are wolves yet. By the comments I read on that web site I don't think many of these people have never been in the woods let alone know how to live with them. I think maybe they should get a chance. Trap some of them and move them into their neighborhood and then see how they respond. I think a season should be held and it should not have to be voted on. I don't think I would have the sit back and wait view that the people in the UP has been forced to live with.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Gained 1%


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

North wind said:


> The wolf people are very dedicated! Most don't live with them.


 
That is why they are dedicated to them!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Nothing against the female gender but look at the overwhelming number of females making comments.
Not to mention those folks not from Michigan.
Any comments that are pro NRC are ridiculed and called idiots.
Under "tools", hit your "internet options", remove "uppermichigansource. com" cookies and vote again every 15 minutes...*that* will move the needle...
The poll taking pro's do it! American idol anyone?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Gained 1%


Another 2% now, 53/47


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

A selection for the govenater also!! He is the one that put a boot to trappen.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Moved it another point this morning...52/48, c'mon folks, not that it has much consequence a month later...


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes- we're making progress. Keep the votes going, Folks! And you can vote daily!

John


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Up to 51/49 just now...keep it up, spread the word.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

And this morning we have a tie! 50/50!!!!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

We just tipped the scale @ 2274 votes, it's now 51/49 = NRC.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

jimp....you're the man!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

jimp said:


> We just tipped the scale @ 2274 votes, it's now 51/49 = NRC.


... and climbing.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Let's go, Folks!
> 
> John


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

once a sick yote bites a kid in a bigger city the fantasy of having animals 3 times that size in large numbers around will go away....I get two or three sick fox around every couple years and that's bad enough 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

